# Tậu luôn 5 cái quạt trần cho biệt thự 2001



## Dung Thủy (22/7/21)

Tậu luôn 5 cái quạt trần cho biệt thự 2001
Sở hữu một căn nhà lộng lẫy là niềm ao ước của biết bao người. Dưới đây là vài gợi ý về các mẫu quạt treo trần biệt thự mà Điện Máy Quốc Dân gửi dành quý khách.
1. Quạt trần Kaiyo TOYA-214-ORB

•    Quạt trần TOYA 214 với thiết kế đơn giản, mang phong cánh hiện đại, kết hợp giữa đèn chiếu sáng và quạt trần.
•    Mẫu quạt gắn trần cho biệt thự này có trọng lượng 15,5kg . được treo trên giá đặc biệt. có thể treo trên trần có độ nghiêng lên đến 20°.
•    Quạt trần Kaiyo TOYA 214  đạt nhãn năng lượng 5 sao được bộ công thương công nhận. Đây là nhãn năng lượng cao nhất, đảm bảo một mức tiêu tốn năng lượng thấp nhất, tiết kiệm cho bạn một số tiền đáng kể trong suốt thời gian sử dụng quạt Kaiyo.
•    Mẫu quạt trần tại gia đình này được thiết kế cụp xòe, với hình dáng 1 bông hoa, khi quạt hoạt động, bông hoa nở rộ tạo nên nét phá cách độc đáo trong gian phòng nhà bạn.
2.Quạt trần đèn Kaiyo YOKO-02

•    Bầu quạt của quạt trần YOKO 020 với thiết kế màu đen mờ sang trọng mang phong cánh cổ điển, kết hợp giữa đèn chiếu sáng và quạt trần tôn lên sự đẳng cấp, tráng lệ cho căn phòng.Thân quạt được làm từ hợp kim không gỉ, phủ bên ngoài là lớp sơn chống hơi nước và bám bụi. Với những đường nét bo tròn mềm mại và tinh tế.
•    Chất liệu cánh của quạt trần cho biệt thự là gỗ cao cấp.
•    Chiếc quạt trần đẹp cho phòng khách này sử dụng đèn cấp cho quạt 4 Chao E27
•    Cấp độ gió 6 tốc độ, có đảo chiều
3.Quạt trần KaiyoKukan CHIB-107

•    Quạt trần Kaiyo CHIB-107 có 8 cánh, được thiết kế độc đáo theo phong cách quạt trần cánh cụp cánh xòe, khi không sử dụng cánh sẽ cụp lại, khi quay các cánh sẽ mở ra theo hình dáng 1 bông hoa tulip nở rộ, cực kì ấn tượng và nghệ thuật.
•    Quạt trần nhà biệt thự này có điều khiển từ xa giúp bạn điều chỉnh tốc độ gió và chức năng khác của quạt dễ dàng. Với 6 tốc độ gió lựa chọn, quạt sẽ làm mát không gian hiệu quả hơn.




quạt treo trần gia đình
•    Quạt có 2 quạt trần tại nhà hàng chế độ quay: Quạt xuống tạo gió trực tiếp làm mát hoặc quạt đảo chiều giúp lưu thông không khí, ứng dụng để làm khô phòng khi nồm ẩm và đẩy không khí tồn dư trong phòng ra ngoài, giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe. Đây cũng là mẫu quạt trần cho chung cư cao cấp lắm người dùng.
4.Quạt Trần Panasonic F 70ZBP 6 cánh

•    Thiết kế cánh quạt 3D của quạt treo trần biệt thự này cho luồng gió mạnh mẽ và êm ái hơn, cánh quạt làm bằng vật liệu PPG cho độ bền cao
•     9 cấp độ gió, lưu lượng gió 310CMH
•     8 chế độ hẹn giờ Tắt (1 – 8 giờ)/ 8 chế độ hẹn giờ Mở (1-8 giờ)
•     Màn hình remote bằng LED
•     Mẫu quạt gắn trần thông minh này sử dụng cảm biến chuyển động con người – điều chỉnh lưu lượng gió theo mức độ chuyển động của con người nhằm tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ


----------

